
New AI Security Cam Built by Japanese Telecom Giant NTT East and Earth Eyes Corp - k8martian
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/26/17479068/ai-guardman-security-camera-shoplifter-japan-automated-surveillance
======
k8martian
The license of the project is for non-commercial research use only. Are they
using it to build their cam for commercial?

~~~
claytonjy
You're right, it's quite plan really:

> PERMITTED USES: The Software may be used for your own noncommercial internal
> research purposes. You understand and agree that Licensor is not obligated
> to implement any suggestions and/or feedback you might provide regarding the
> Software, but to the extent Licensor does so, you are not entitled to any
> compensation related thereto.

from [https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-
Lab/openpose/blo...](https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-
Lab/openpose/blob/master/LICENSE). According to the article, that's powering
the pose estimation here.

It's not for sale _yet_, so they may be in the clear for all the demo-ing
they've been doing. Would CMU even be open providing a paid, commercial
license? Does anyone know how CMU usually handles situations like this?

